

ITC votes to investigate PlayStation 3 further to LG complaint - FlorianMueller
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/03/itc-votes-to-investigate-lgs-complaints.html

======
chalst
This is really hardball. Is it a tit-for-tat that has escalated out of
control? More generally, with the general state of smartphone litigation, what
happened to the gentlemen's agreements between companies that hold patent
portfolios? It doesn't look to me that it's going to end well for anyone.

